# used Honda Value?



## stinx (Feb 7, 2014)

My local dealer has a used Honda 928WAS for sale. The machine has had 1 owner and was purchased new from and serviced at this dealer. The machine is an 08. The machine looks to be in excellent condition. The dealer wants $1700 out the door for the machine. I think he is high on the price am I wrong or should I go for it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There are some factors that come into play when determining value. location, availability, condition, original price....etc
If he's firm on his price and won't budge what will you do? How badly do you *need* it? 
These are questions you have to answer.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure where you live, but in New England a machine like that in "new condition" would probably sell for around $1,200 - $1,400 on Craigslist. A six year old 928TA Track model in excellent would fetch around $1,500 - $1,800. Again, those are Craigslist prices. Dealer needs to make a little margin on the resale. I would say $1,400 should be your target deal (maybe $1,500 if it has the headlight and Electric Start options).


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Assuming tax is ~$100 that still seems high.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

as for the high price remember its being sold by a dealer. i find most private owners have a lower price


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Is the dealer offering you any sort of service warranty or anything like that? 
If not, the only thing you get for the higher dealer price tag is simply a little peace of mind in assuming it has been gone through and checked over properly, rather than used from someone who you don't know personally and might not even know how to change oil. 
I'd say that is a little high on the price.

It's really too bad some of these machines don't come with hour meters from the factory.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

According to Honda website that machine has the light and electric start and MSRP is $2789. So you'll save over a thousand bucks. Look at the chute and auger housing to determine how much use it's had. A lot of paint loss? Rust? Dents from throwing gravel and rock? Is everything lubricated? Did they change the oil? Is there crud in the gas tank?


----------

